# Pelicans in the midwest?



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

For the past several years a few pelicans have been seen every fall on Skegemog Lake on the Antrim/Kalkaska County line. Like the eagles, the hawks and owls, the sandhill cranes and er, the cormorants, the pelicans are making a big return. I've heard what Ed said about them, too. 

Pelicans, although the southern variety is a different sub-species, are not very well received in Florida anymore, I know that. While fishing for redfish, snook, etc., two years ago, we had pelicans attacking our baits and getting themselves hooked, you had to employ kamikaze tactics to get your lines into the water without the pelicans diving on them...


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

A small flock of around a dozen white pelicans always shows up at Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge during the spring and fall as they migrate northwest into Manitoba. The last few years there have been several that have remained through most of the summer, but there's been no evidence of nesting, yet.


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Im pretty sure someone posted a picture here some time ago of a pelican at the mouth of the Saginaw river.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I've seen them while canoeing both in boundry waters and up by Winnepeg. Kind of weird the first time you see it. Wonder if I could get a few Pelican dekes? Kind of like a Heron confidence decoy........

It would look pretty cool hey?:chillin:


----------



## gregm (Feb 13, 2002)

I've seen one at Little Bay De Noc and also in Lake of the Woods while in Canada -- They're nothin' but a Big Coromont!!!!


----------



## akmountainman (May 11, 2005)

About 5 years ago. Me and a buddy were out in the saginaw bay near the man-made island at the mouth of the river. We spotted 2 pellicans standing on the rocks on the island. We had binoculars, and they were absolutly pellicans. We called the DNR when we got home and they laughed at us and talked to us like we were space cadets or something.


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

I finally figured out how to post a photo. These white pelicans were photograghed at Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge, in the summer of 2003.


----------

